# hybrid red tail boa identification



## dodgybob (Apr 18, 2006)

My friend a reputable reptile importer told me it's a hybrid Columbian red tail boa, but dosent know exactly with what.
Is it even possible to tell what its crossed with???? surinam ,guyana,brazillian????
I am at a total loss on ID


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Not a hybrid...just a very dirty (speckling) and dark Columbian Boa Constrictor.

Because it is so dark, it would make an interesting addition to a amel project...


----------



## dodgybob (Apr 18, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> Not a hybrid...just a very dirty (speckling) and dark Columbian Boa Constrictor.
> 
> Because it is so dark, it would make an interesting addition to a amel project...


this is my friends snake now he just bought it He paid 30$$

The importer said it was super dark and weird lookin, figured its a cross

I'll tell him hes gotta non hybrid. But still not normal
Are columbians always total psychos?

Anyone got pics of hybrids??


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I wouldn't say its not normal..I have seen hundreds like it..it is just darker than what most of the market buys...and this morph hype crap people are into really is getting out of hand..people start naming any variation in pattern and color something different.....there is TREMENDOUS variance in any given lovcality as far as color/pattern, size, etc..

I will post you a picture off a constrictor/imperator cross that was a naturally occuring animal later today...(and yes King I will post you a pic of the daddy frilly in that thread!







)


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Two pics of the male imperator constictor hybrid...

color is not a deciding factor people...learn parameters of species such as scale counts(dorsal scale rows, ventral counts, labials, infralabials, etc...)

anyway here are the pics..


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Whats the point of crossing something if the only noticeable difference is scale rows, size or some other hardly distinguishing feature?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The point of many people's endeavors in the hybridizing is not the miniscule differences in academic classification/taxonomic differences...they do so for the color enhancement that often occurs as many of the localities and species have colors and traiats more desirable than other localities as far as the current market trends go.....

I just wanted to make the point that color is not what makes a species, contrary to popular verancular opinion.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

a constrictor is a constictor to me. heck, i dont even know what mine came from.


----------

